# AF Track Clips



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw this on ebay, this morning---thought someone might be interested in some track clips.

http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Flyer-...457895?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43a4121767


----------

